# Beetles



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

My Son has ordered a bunch of beetles for skull cleaning. I was wondering if there are any taxidermy license, or other regulations that he isn't considering.

Anybody have experience with beetles?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

There is a state required taxidermy license. It cost $100 and is valid for 3 years.


I had beetles for several years. I sold them to the shop I went to work in and he still has a thriving colony. We used cheap dog food as a base layer for the beetles to burrow into and lay their eggs. Make sure you keep the temperature warm we tried to keep it around 75. My understanding is that at around 80 degrees the beetles may be able to fly. We always tried to keep skulls moist and made sure they had most of the meat cut out. We removed the eyes and brains as well. We could get rid of those faster than the beetles could. The beetles did a great job of cleaning out the nooks and crannies without doing any harm to the skull. 

One thing to remember is that the colony lifecycle will fluctuate. You may think the colony is dying out when really the adults are and the eggs have not hatched or are in the process of hatching. If you can buy them in multiple life stages you will have a more consistent colony. 

This is pretty brief overview of my experience. It can be a fun hobby or a great way to make a little extra cash. There's lots of info on the Internet too and most people are willing to share if you ask. 

Good luck


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Most ppl i know that have a colony can consistently sell off part of their colony and make extra funds off the extra beetles as well.


----------

